# Just for fun?



## hoytslanger87 (Oct 22, 2016)

How many and what species of decoys do you own?

What would you like to buy in the future?


----------



## Shanetheman (Oct 24, 2016)

A lot, just about every species. And I would like to buy more. It's an addiction.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 24, 2016)

Shanetheman said:


> A lot, just about every species. And I would like to buy more. It's an addiction.



Same. I am working on my full body mallard rig now.


----------



## hrstille (Oct 24, 2016)

Haha way to many!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2016)

Dicks is having a sale right now on HC brand mallards, $25 with free shipping for a dozen. Just a heads up fellas


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2016)

hoytslanger87 said:


> How many and what species of decoys do you own?
> 
> What would you like to buy in the future?



Too many to count.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 24, 2016)

Bunches and bunches of mallards.  6 gadwalls.  Few dozen specks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 24, 2016)

Alexander said:


> Dicks is having a sale right now on HC brand mallards, $25 with free shipping for a dozen. Just a heads up fellas



You couldn't give me $25 to take a dozen hard cores if they're made the same way they were made a couple years ago.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 24, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> You couldn't give me $25 to take a dozen hard cores if they're made the same way they were made a couple years ago.



Agreed. I have mentioned it before, but I broke one with my hands in Academy...... It just bused like an egg shell.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 24, 2016)

3 Dozen Mallards, Mallard Floating Mojo,Hidgon Mallard Duck Butt, 12 Pintail, 18 Greenwinged Teal, 18 Gadwall, 1 Gadwall Wonder Duck, 12 Spoonies, 8 Canadian Floaters, 4 Spec Floaters, 6 Spec Standers, 18 Coots, 1 blue heron.

I am pretty set. Mojo has a remote. Great at times, awful other times. Probably will leave it in the blind most of the time. We hunt 2 different blinds at the same time every once in a while, so I think I have a pretty good spread regardless.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 24, 2016)

I own 6 mallards, decent amount of mixed puddle ducks and a load of divers and geese. And I wanna get more of what I have. Even some mallards for the ones we never kill here.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 24, 2016)

300 divers mixed blue bills ,ring necks, canvasbacks and some over sized buffleheads along with a dozen common mergansers.
60 blue wing and green wing mixed , four or so dozen woodys of different types. 36 super magnum Flambo mallards and blacks mixed. 
40 Canada floaters and over a hundred shells.
Another 60 or so assorted types.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 24, 2016)

Mojos 3 floaters, 3 teal, 1 baby mojo mallard and one screamen woody


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 24, 2016)

Hardcore are just pure junk.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 24, 2016)

Most of my divers are G&H


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2016)

I am working on two duck camps and already have one home base.  I have enough puddlers and divers to cover all three and then some.  Need the other two places, because home base has run out of space.  It is an addiction!


----------



## killerv (Oct 25, 2016)

got everything i need, would like to carve a couple more geese though


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I am working on two duck camps and already have one home base.  I have enough puddlers and divers to cover all three and then some.  Need the other two places, because home base has run out of space.  It is an addiction!



What state are your camps in?


----------



## 10gaMafia (Oct 25, 2016)

4 dozen mallard floaters, dozen pintail, dozen widgeon, 2 dozen cans, dozen BB's, 4 dozen teal, 1/2 dozen buffleheads, 1/2 dozen goldeneye, 3 fully flocked magnum mallards, dozen full body canadas, 14 Canada floaters, dozen canada shells, 2 dozen FB snows, 150 white rock snow rags, dozen snow shells, dozen coots, 3 teal mojos, 1 BB mojo, and 2 lucky duck spinners.....addicted


----------



## Shanetheman (Oct 25, 2016)

More decoys than sense. 50-60 dozen floaters, 15-18 dozen full bodies. I call it my retirement plan. I did just order two dozen more this week. But on a brighter note, I did sell 17 decoys this summer. Think I am making progress on the addiction.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a dozen flambeau mallards I use in all situations.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 25, 2016)

A bunch. 
And 90% of the time all I take is 3 mallard floaters and a jerk string with 3 more.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> What state are your camps in?



One in Georgia and one in Florida.  Both to be guarded by high tech redneck home protection!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> A bunch.
> And 90% of the time all I take is 3 mallard floaters and a jerk string with 3 more.



When I started, I had two hard plastic black ducks, two hard plastic mallards, two dang if I know puddle ducks.  I had a 1 gal paint can half full of cement with a round hook impeded in the concrete, a rubber cord and about 50' of cord.  Killed more ducks with that outfit back then than I do now by a big margin.

Oh, I did have 2 doz black and white decs and 2 doz clorox bottles with black paint on the front and back to decoy black jacks.

Some days, I still only take a similar spread out, other than I don't own no clorox bottle decs now.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> When I started, I had two hard plastic black ducks, two hard plastic mallards, two dang if I know puddle ducks.  I had a 1 gal paint can half full of cement with a round hook impeded in the concrete, a rubber cord and about 50' of cord.  Killed more ducks with that outfit back then than I do now by a big margin.
> 
> Oh, I did have 2 doz black and white decs and 2 doz clorox bottles with black paint on the front and back to decoy black jacks.
> 
> Some days, I still only take a similar spread out, other than I don't own no clorox bottle decs now.




It's simple. I like it  
Me, my dog, and 1 6 slot bag.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 26, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> It's simple. I like it
> Me, my dog, and 1 6 slot bag.



You got a Bag? Have not used one in years.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Oct 26, 2016)

6 prograde foam filled mallards
12 dakota mallards
6 wood ducks
12 game winner pintail
6 storm front gwt 
1 mojo wood duck
1 mojo mallard
2 mojo dove
When I hunt in GA I use 3 mallards and all of the wood ducks.
When I hunt in Miss I use everything I got depending on where i am hunting, and how many birds are around. 

I plan on adding at least 6 more GWT and 12 gaddys before I head to miss this year.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 26, 2016)

24mallards, 30woodys 6 green wing 6 pintail 6 floating geese. 4 mojos 1 woody wonder duck 1 mallard wonder duck 6 gadwall


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 26, 2016)

None...yes I said none.

Kill plenty of ducks every year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 26, 2016)

deast1988 said:


> 24mallards, 30woodys 6 green wing 6 pintail 6 floating geese. 4 mojos 1 woody wonder duck 1 mallard wonder duck 6 gadwall



Ohhhh......nice!  30 woodies!


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Oct 26, 2016)

Shanetheman said:


> That's not duck hunting. That's shooting.



Corn pile hunting


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 26, 2016)

Shanetheman said:


> That's not duck hunting. That's shooting.



It may just be, being in the spot the ducks wanna be.  Don't need any junk to kill ducks if you sit where they want in.


----------



## mattech (Oct 26, 2016)

6 gwt and a dozen coots


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 27, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> It may just be, being in the spot the ducks wanna be.  Don't need any junk to kill ducks if you sit where they want in.



What about calling,Decoying, The setup, The blind.
Nothing wrong with killing ducks.  A 12 year old with a shotgun can wade a swamp and kill birds. I think Shane's point is the other things that can be part of the hunt. Last day of the season I hunted with two buddies. We hunted where nobody hunts. We sat all morning and into the afternoon hunting Blue Bills. The blind was set up correctly the spread was perfect. We worked hard for those six blue bills. We did everything right and we killed good birds in Georgia. We did not go out of state for a sure thing .We did it here. It was a great hunt. There is more to it than just killing. I was hunting where old men back in the 70s had told me stories about hunting in the early 20th century. It was a good thing to go and hunt and remember the old man that told me about this very spot. He is long dead now ,but that day I like to think he was in the boat with us.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 27, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> What about calling,Decoying, The setup, The blind.
> Nothing wrong with killing ducks.  A 12 year old with a shotgun can wade a swamp and kill birds. I think Shane's point is the other things that can be part of the hunt. Last day of the season I hunted with two buddies. We hunted where nobody hunts. We sat all morning and into the afternoon hunting Blue Bills. The blind was set up correctly the spread was perfect. We worked hard for those six blue bills. We did everything right and we killed good birds in Georgia. We did not go out of state for a sure thing .We did it here. It was a great hunt. There is more to it than just killing. I was hunting where old men back in the 70s had told me stories about hunting in the early 20th century. It was a good thing to go and hunt and remember the old man that told me about this very spot. He is long dead now ,but that day I like to think he was in the boat with us.



Not the point KE. The guy said Gut_Pile wasn't hunting. I contend he is. If the kid likes to hunt with no decoys. Go for it. If you wanna put out 200 coots do it. To each their own. But it's all hunting.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 27, 2016)

have a lot.

Divers,
a couple dozen cans, red heads, buffies, blue bills, golden eye (Stokers, Herters, Flambeau, Carrylite)

Mallards
(6, DOA)

Blacks
(Avian X, 6)

Goose
(48 Real Geese, 24 big flock silos)
(12 Bigfoot)
(12 supermag shells)
(12 carrylite aqua keels)
(6 Herter make shift snows)

Plenty of more, but this is what I will fall back on

Going to try some Big Al's goose and duck silos this year, I am really starting to like silos


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 28, 2016)

Well dang. I guess I've been doing this all wrong. I'll try and do better in others eyes.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 28, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Well dang. I guess I've been doing this all wrong. I'll try and do better in others eyes.



Go get yourself 30 wood duck decoys and start over. Pretty comical to tell a man he's doing it wrong when his yearly totals are better than 98%  of the hunters who are  telling him his tactics don't work.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 28, 2016)

It's shooting. Not hunting. 
If it's any relief to the haters. I do "enjoy a beautiful sunrise" when I go shooting.


----------



## ugaringneck (Nov 5, 2016)

Just picked up a dozen herters foam decoys for $40... how much are these things worth again?


----------

